# do you allow mistakes ?



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Do you allow any flaws in your work?


----------



## Razzle (Jul 25, 2011)

They always seem to happen. If they aren't too bad, I leave them as design elements. If they are glaring, I fix them, even if I have to rip out a bunch.
Razzle


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

dal craig crawford said:


> Do you allow any flaws in your work?


Yes I do -- not ugly glaring mistakes, but those I can fix or those that won't really show.

Right now I have one stitch too many on a cowl (220 stitches). I am going to carefully follow the pattern around and find where I need to knit two stitches together.

I was raised by a perfectionist; it's a hard life.


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

I have to go back and fix it.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Depends-sometimes I'm the only one who knows its even there. Sometimes it's soooooo obvious I gotta redo it! I have ripped almost an entire piece out and re knitted it to get it right. I guess it's up to you- if it bothers you, it's gotta go!! &#128522;


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I usually rip it out once in a while when I can hardly find it I leave it in.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

All depends... if it is really noticable I'll fix it.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I fix it if I find it!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just really little one.


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

They bother me because I know.


----------



## Amma B (Sep 30, 2013)

It depends. I once read that American Indians put a mistake in their work because they believe only God is perfect!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Amma B said:


> It depends. I once read that American Indians put a mistake in their work because they believe only God is perfect!


That expression is attributed to many cultures.

I think anyone's God would be proud of a perfect job or project.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

I've made several mistakes in an afghan I am currently working on that I enlarged from a baby to adult size. I'll be glad when I finally finish it. I like all of your comments. Thanks!


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Colorado, I was raised a perfectionist too. I don't like mistakes but have decided to leave the ones I find in my current work of art because fixing invokes ripping out a minimum of 272 stitches.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

mistakes do not worry me unless they are GLARING! But I am not a brain surgeon!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

i just ripped out a few rows b/c i don't like how it was looking
if it's no big deal it stays just depends on what's being made :thumbup:


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

A small error stays like it is. If it is noticeable and too far back to fix I just make a duplicate of the error a few more times in the item and call them design elements. I recently made a garter stitch shawl and saw some purl stitches in among the ridges so I just counted rows and duplicated the error repeatedly thru the shawl. Not one person has noticed. If I had left just one error it would have stood out.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Good philosophy cakes.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

I'm on a roll with seeing my mistakes AFTER I cast off! Cowl that has two y/o's in the wrong area, sweater that has a knit row where a purl row should be.....I could go on. Normally I have no problem frogging errors but I have to notice them first.
Good thing my knitting is mostly for me.


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

Fix the big ones, only GOD makes perfect and I gave up that title along time ago.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I always knit one mistake in my work,i don't like being perfect.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Granker....good idea.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Not if I can help it. If I see one I have to fix it.


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

dal craig crawford said:


> Do you allow any flaws in your work?


It depends on how big the flaw is but I usually go back and correct it if my nerves can stand it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> I always knit one mistake in my work,i don't like being perfect.


I don't need to knit one in on purpose- they are already some (and does that answer the question as well?) Actually both, depends on what it is I am knitting and how obvious the booboo.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I do both also.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

It depends on the mistake. When I was first married, I knitted my husband an Aran Isle cardigan. He thought I did such a great job that it should go in the fair. I won a blue ribbon on it. When I brought it home and checked it over for any display damage, I noticed a mistake in the matchstick pattern on the bottom left back, just above the ribbing. Nobody else, including the fair judges, saw it but me.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

YUP---I like my items to have a lil' S--O---U---L!!!!!


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

I used to get upset when I made a mistake, and would rip out all the way to the beginning if I couldn't figure out how to fix it, and I thought everyone would know I'd done something wrong. Over the years, I realized that nobody will ever know, and I've learned how to fix mistakes. If it is something that will drastically throw the pattern off, I fix it. Otherwise, I don't let it bother me now. If I have too many stitches, I make a decrease; too few stitches, I just make one


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

If it keeps catching my eye or is blatantly obvious then a have to change it. If it will not show when I sew it up and is just an odd stitch I am sometimes tempted to leave it. :thumbup:


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

I am a perfectionist and I will go back and find it and fix it. I know it is there and that is what matters to me, others may not know but I know I can do better and I also feel we learn from our mistakes


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Amma B said:


> It depends. I once read that American Indians put a mistake in their work because they believe only God is perfect!


I like that idea, though I usually don't have to deliberately put one in. :thumbup:


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

If the mistake bothers me, I repair or reknit. Otherwise I just leave it as my mark that this is knit by me ;-).
Of course there's a difference between my hand and my machine knitting. I'm far more inclined to rip out with machine knits that with hand knits. Must be that I'm a terribly slow hand knitter ;-).


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

It is inevitable! Sometimes, usually I fix them but if they are too far back, forget it!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I too was raised as a perfectionist and it annoys the hell out of my older sister. No if I have made a mistake and I see it I have to go back to correct it.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Sticksandstrings said:


> Depends-sometimes I'm the only one who knows its even there. Sometimes it's soooooo obvious I gotta redo it! I have ripped almost an entire piece out and re knitted it to get it right. I guess it's up to you- if it bothers you, it's gotta go!! 😊


Ditto.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

If it is screaming at me, I go back and fix it, even if I have to frog aways. If I am really far along and notice something, and it isn't screaming at me, then I leave it. My DH says that is what makes it 'hand made'! I did a hat for my Mom for Christmas......some how in the ribbing I managed to reverse my k2, p2 for an entire round! I didn't notice it until the ribbing portion was done and I was several rows into pattern. I decided to leave it, as it was even all the way around, so looked like it 'belonged' there. Thank goodness for the first KPer to coin the phrase 'design element'! :lol:


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Absolutely!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

dal craig crawford said:


> Do you allow any flaws in your work?


Depends. If it is just for me, and the mistake doesn't show up from a distance, I don't worry too much.

If it is for a gift, then I make more effort to avoid or fix errors.

Right now, I'm crocheting a bath mat -- the edging ruffled a bit. I just fixed it by making decreases randomly. I didn't feel like ripping out the whole edging, but I did have to deal with it, so there was no risk of tripping. Otherwise, it is going on my bathroom floor in front of the tub/toilet, so who cares if it doesn't look perfect? I'm close to being finished, and I just don't feel like spending that much time agonizing over it.

Not too long ago, I knitted some baby blankets for gifts -- I stopped regularly to check my work, and tinked to fix as needed.

Like I said - it all depends on the end purpose!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I haven't been knitting long enough to know how to fix a mistake (I make many), so I do quite a bit of ripping out. I've learned about life lines from all of you terrific people, and that has saved me big time!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

No if I see something that isn't right I rip it out


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> I fix it if I find it!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'm just about to post my latest project - glaring massive mistake caused by slapdashery included. :lol:


----------



## trishb (May 28, 2011)

Last year I made a cape so there were many stitches around the bottom. At first I couldn't get the pattern right at the start and frogged it back to the rib several times. 
Eventually, I just went with it and when I had finished the garment, put contrasting buttons around the bottom, hiding the mistake. No-one knows and it looks beautiful!!


----------



## Aud (Feb 1, 2011)

Perfect is boring.


----------



## dsal (Dec 13, 2012)

I fix them because the spirit of my grandmother sits on my shoulder as guide and judge. I'm afraid she would smack me upside my head if I didn't.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I try to fix them all when I can, otherwise I will frog and redo.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

The Amish say that only the Almighty is perfection, and leave a tiny flaw in each quilt they make. I don't deliberately make mistakes, but if I catch the error or its is very noticeable I try to fix it - if is a tiny unremarkable flaw I find at the end of the project I just leave it.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Colorado knits said:


> That expression is attributed to many cultures.
> 
> I think anyone's God would be proud of a perfect job or project.


I think the idea is to avoid offending the gods, not to make them proud ;-)

I'm knitting a fan and feather type pattern in a scarf, and I occasionally find myself with an extra stitch at the end of the row. Because I'm a little pressed for time, I've just been doing a k2tog at the end of the row, and I'm hoping that keeps me in good standing with the powers that be....


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Right now I am making sox. Somehow when picking up the gusset stitches..oops 2 stitches too many. Will let it be. One extra decrease round wont be noticeable.
Last project was a shark hat. The mouth was off-center...RIP.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm a frogger and a fixer. I'm not proud of it...it's a pain! But on the other hand, the mistake screams out at me once I discover it and I have learned that it's less painful to rip and re-do than to be annoyed by that one bad stitch.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

dal craig crawford said:


> Do you allow any flaws in your work?


 Wrong question. LOL

Right ??? "How do you manage the mistooks in your work?"

Actually, I frog or tink and fix if it is a glaring error or will throw off the pattern or color mix I'm using; or if it's a new pattern or technique I'm trying to learn.
Otherwise, "If it will never be seen from the back of a galloping horse..."


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

yes there is always some imperfection,the same as in life


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Colorado knits said:


> Yes I do -- not ugly glaring mistakes, but those I can fix or those that won't really show.
> 
> Right now I have one stitch too many on a cowl (220 stitches). I am going to carefully follow the pattern around and find where I need to knit two stitches together.
> 
> I was raised by a perfectionist; it's a hard life.


I am a fairly new knitter. Is THAT how you fix too many stitches? Me, I frog and then redo. Wow, an easy fix. TY!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't allow them but if it happens I don't stress it... if its not noticeable to anyone but me..


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

I will rip no matter how many STITCHS or rows to rip. I am sorry no mistakes here to let go.


----------



## Gertie Gooch (Oct 20, 2014)

If it isn't too noticeable, I leave it. Then I can always prove that I was the one that made it because I know where the mistake is at, kind of like a signature.


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

I try very hard not to have any errors in my work, and always fix any I know about. However, somehow there is always a wee little thing somewhere no matter how careful I am, and I just tell myself that at least I won't turn into a spider like Arachne from mythology . . . .


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

My answer is the same one I think starts the answer to just about every question: It Depends.

Is the item for me, is it going to show, how much time, effort will it take to fix it, what are the downsides of not going back?

I once tinked 40 rows of a brioche stitch scarf (I did not know how to drop the stitches above it down to fix it) since it was a special gift.

On the other hand, I have made "make do fixes" in my shawl when I was working on 700 stitch rows. The mistake was on the edge and I figured NOBODY, not even I would see it once it was complete.

As to downside of not working back, a couple times I just 'adjusted' my work, that is either increased or decreased by one stitch, only to find on the next row that the pattern was off and leaving it that way meant something that would really show.

It really comes down to being able to read your work and see how the mistake will play out in the rest of the project.



dal craig crawford said:


> Do you allow any flaws in your work?


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Only if glaring. I too am a perfectionist BUT sometimes you just have to keep going on and yes think of it as part of design.


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

My brother once said that if you make something perfectly it will be the last one so I always make a tiny mistake to make sure I have more projects in my future


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

This is also a Jewish way of thought.



Amma B said:


> It depends. I once read that American Indians put a mistake in their work because they believe only God is perfect!


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Always,,
I rarely rip out I will tink back a row or two but generally I fudge it till the count comes back or try to make a design element out of it..


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

They aren't flaws - they are "design elements". Besides, only God can make something perfect. However, it depends on the flaw. Sometimes, I'll fix it, sometimes I won't. If it is a glaring flaw - DH can see it - I'll fix it. Once I saw a mistake in the design on a baby sweater after I'd bound off. Since it was the first sleeve, when I got to that same place on the other sleeve, I intentionally made the same mistake. I entered it in the fair and won a sweepstakes ribbon!


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Such great thoughts and philosophies!


----------



## jestsat (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a beautiful hand embroidered blanket that was the last one my Mother made. She was at the beginning of the loss of her mind. When she was capable she would have taken out the knitting, redone and then done the embroidery. The embroidery is perfect but the knitted panels which had cables have errors which show. It is a reminder to me to laugh, live every moment for what we have, and to remember her before her mind was gone.


----------



## elizallove (Nov 15, 2012)

God knit me perfectly in my mother's womb. Did He make any mistakes? NO! Was he creative? YES! So it is when I knit


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

jestsat said:


> I have a beautiful hand embroidered blanket that was the last one my Mother made. She was at the beginning of the loss of her mind. When she was capable she would have taken out the knitting, redone and then done the embroidery. The embroidery is perfect but the knitted panels which had cables have errors which show. It is a reminder to me to laugh, live every moment for what we have, and to remember her before her mind was gone.


 Aww How special. We all need such a reminder.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I tend to go back and fix any flaws in my work as I know they're there, even if no one else does. Why put out all that work and time involved in whatever you do (not just knitting) to have less than an ideal finished project? You'd never be as happy with the results.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

It's an arduous mental process. 

Who is it for, 
what is it, 
and is it noticable.

Kind of a process of elimination for me.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Yep, I allow mistakes in my work. If I catch a mistake early on, I'll repair it. But if I find that I've gone rows and rows past it and haven't noticed it, then I'll leave it alone. Sometimes mistakes turn into design elements, which just improve the appearance of one's work.

Hazel


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree



Razzle said:


> They always seem to happen. If they aren't too bad, I leave them as design elements. If they are glaring, I fix them, even if I have to rip out a bunch.
> Razzle


----------



## KanKnitKing (Sep 8, 2014)

It depends. If the mistake is obvious, out it comes. But if it's something that really doesn't show, or that only I and the pattern designer would realize as a mistake, then I leave it alone. I am a perfectionist but I've learned over the years to not drive myself crazy about small things. "Don't sweat the petty things and don't pet the sweaty things!"


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Depends on where it is in the garment and if it detracts from the finished product. There are some mistakes that are just not worth the trouble of ripping out. I have a friend whose mother knitted a mistake in everything. She said it made it unique and showed it was handmade.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I don't like mistakes I always have to fix them.


----------



## Thelma32 (Jan 8, 2014)

Living in the Southwest I learned that the Navajo weavers purposely leave or put a mistake in their work as a sign that "God is done with me yet"


----------



## Thelma32 (Jan 8, 2014)

See I made one "God is NOT done with me yet"


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

My latest lapghan for the hospital has a wonky right-hand border. I never get the solid crocheted borders perfect. I'm hoping to pull it in with an edging. The way I see it, it does not have anything to do with the comfort the ghan will give. 

I'm really going to make these afghans with squares from now on. They are always perfect and I do frog and redo any mistakes in squares. The solid one I'm doing now is sorely testing my patience.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

Razzle said:


> They always seem to happen. If they aren't too bad, I leave them as design elements. If they are glaring, I fix them, even if I have to rip out a bunch.
> Razzle


that is my stand also...
i am knitting the Dr. Who scarf for my son-in-law for Christmas...all 12-14 feet of it..i am at about 9 feet done...looking back on the work, i found a dropped stitch at about foot 2...no way am i going to frog all that work!!!i secured it with a stitch marker and will deal with it later!!
Blessings


----------



## karen777 (Oct 20, 2013)

Ya I do, than pay for it later. Lol


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree with Razzle.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Always!

Fisherwoman


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

When I was younger I HAD to fix every mistake. It got to the point where I stepped away from knitting due to frustration. I made a lot of mistakes 

Once I got back into knitting I became more relaxed about mistakes. If it is glaring or easily fixable I fix it. If its not noticeable I leave it be.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I usually fix mistakes if I can. Sometimes I rip back and sometimes I just leave minor ones. It's a case by case situation. I've even intentionally made minor "mistakes" to alter the fit of a garment somewhat.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Sticksandstrings said:


> Depends-sometimes I'm the only one who knows its even there. Sometimes it's soooooo obvious I gotta redo it! I have ripped almost an entire piece out and re knitted it to get it right. I guess it's up to you- if it bothers you, it's gotta go!! 😊


Yes, me too. I have left small mistakes, and I have frogged a foot of knitting. It just depends on the mistake.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

My project is MY work of art and as such, may contain variations from a written pattern. I fix things that don't look right to me and leave things that make my project unique. (I have to admit that I fix things that my DH cannot even see, but don't look good to me)


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

If the flaw is obvious, I fix it...if not, I sometimes let it go.
Jane


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I just can't live with mistakes in my knitting, not when they're easily fixed.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

It is one of those mental things about our craft. For me it all depends on how far along in the project I am. If it's in the first part of the project I'm much more likely to fix an error no matter how much I have to undo. Later on in the project, I'll fix mistakes if they are a little way back. If it's 500 stitches back, it stays as is unless it's obvious.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

Never! I cannot tolerate a mistake and will frog as far back as I can to fix the problem. It drives my husband absolutely crazy so I have become a closet frogger. This is not a claim that my work is perfect since things may have gotten by me without my knowledge, but if I see it, I must fix it.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I typically fix my mistakes but those not fixed can be humerous later. Like a brown pullover vest I made my mom years ago when I first started knitting and sewed it together with the seam on the outside. When Mom passed away, I got it back and saw what I had done. I got a good laugh out of it.

Just recently a jacket I knitted and entered into our local annual fair earned 1st place. When I went to pick it up and it was laying on the countertop, I noticed an area where I had not sewn the yarn ends as smoothly as I like. I started "fixing" it with my fingers and laughed at myself. Why stand there with a 1st place ribbon in my hands trying to smooth out a little bump. So I brought it home and smoothed it out. here.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I typically fix my mistakes but those not fixed can be humerous later. Like a brown pullover vest I made my mom years ago when I first started knitting and sewed it together with the seam on the outside. When Mom passed away, I got it back and saw what I had done. I got a good laugh out of it.

Just recently a jacket I knitted and entered into our local annual fair earned 1st place. When I went to pick it up and it was laying on the countertop, I noticed an area where I had not sewn the yarn ends as smoothly as I like. I started "fixing" it with my fingers and laughed at myself. Why stand there with a 1st place ribbon in my hands trying to smooth out a little bump. So I brought it home and smoothed it out. here.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

Major mistakes = frog it!
Minor mistakes = leave it!

I am currently nearing the end of a sweater knit in the round (picked back up after a hiatus of several years) and discovered I am one stitch short in the body. Have pulled and pulled to see if there is a dropped stitch somewhere but nothing I can find so I am simply going to k2tog right before I start the k1, p1 ribbing for the waistline so I have an even number of stitches. I think that will show less than a m1 and with a sweater this large it will not make a bit of difference in the fit.


----------



## bethn (Dec 26, 2012)

Colorado knits said:


> Yes I do -- not ugly glaring mistakes, but those I can fix or those that won't really show.
> 
> Right now I have one stitch too many on a cowl (220 stitches). I am going to carefully follow the pattern around and find where I need to knit two stitches together.
> 
> I was raised by a perfectionist; it's a hard life.





Colorado knits said:


> Yes I do -- not ugly glaring mistakes, but those I can fix or those that won't really show.
> 
> Right now I have one stitch too many on a cowl (220 stitches). I am going to carefully follow the pattern around and find where I need to knit two stitches together.
> 
> I was raised by a perfectionist; it's a hard life.


I SO understand your last comment (about perfectionism being a hard life) and completely agree! Since I've understood what was going on, I've really tried to be gentler on myself as well as others


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

Amma B said:


> It depends. I once read that American Indians put a mistake in their work because they believe only God is perfect!


I have read that the Amish ladies put a mistake in there quilts for the same reason. I just left a little stitch out of place for the pattern on a hat. No one will notice until I point it out. I think I would have to fix a great big glaring mistake. Hey, sometimes a mistake is the birth of a new pattern!


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't need to knit one in on purpose- they are already some (and does that answer the question as well?) Actually both, depends on what it is I am knitting and how obvious the booboo.


darowil, I too would never have to knit a mistake on purpose to keep one of my projects from being perfect! lol


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

BC said:


> I typically fix my mistakes but those not fixed can be humerous later. Like a brown pullover vest I made my mom years ago when I first started knitting and sewed it together with the seam on the outside. When Mom passed away, I got it back and saw what I had done. I got a good laugh out of it.
> 
> Just recently a jacket I knitted and entered into our local annual fair earned 1st place. When I went to pick it up and it was laying on the countertop, I noticed an area where I had not sewn the yarn ends as smoothly as I like. I started "fixing" it with my fingers and laughed at myself. Why stand there with a 1st place ribbon in my hands trying to smooth out a little bump. So I brought it home and smoothed it out.
> 
> here.


Ahahaha that just says it all..too funny ...we are always hardest on ourselves


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

I do. However I am knitting a sweater for my grandson and a skirt for my granddaughter. For some reason mistakes don't sit well and I go back and correct them. I feel it's because they are soooo special to me.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

It depends on how much it stands out - most of the time I redo the work,
and then I feel much better about it. One time I let it go, and it hasn't made
any difference in how it looks.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Amma B said:


> It depends. I once read that American Indians put a mistake in their work because they believe only God is perfect!


Sounds like one of my old supervisors when the annual review came around. 
I fix my errors if and when I find them. If I find one after it is all finished, I do NOT rip it out.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Depends. I have a couple in an afghan I'm making but it is for "in house" use so I've ignored them. One is two stitches being held together with a little safety pin awaiting being sewn together when I'm done! However, I screwed up one cable yesterday and spent all of the Giants/Royal game tinking back over 600 stitches!! Couldn't let that one go.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Mistakes? No, I fix everyone I see, theory being if I do something I may as well do it right. Frustrating to keep tinking and rekniting but I always feel good when it is fixed. I always wonder if one slipped past unnoticed. I don't lose sleep over those sneaky ones.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

If its a slight flaw I try to rectify it , otherwise if it is in a place that it doesn't show I leave it - tho saying that I always know it is there and feel that I should have made more effort to rectify it - lose lose situation really


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

I have to fix them.


----------



## dludlow (Mar 9, 2011)

dal craig crawford said:


> Do you allow any flaws in your work?


I do allow some flaws in my work. I tell the kids and grandkids that it has character. So a few, those that are learning to knit or crochet, look for the character. Now if it is a huge error, yes i redo it. Most people who aren't knitters don't usually notice the little flaws.

Donna


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

About 99% of the time I will go back & correct the problem even if it is not obvious. If it is a unnoticeable error I may let it go.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

If it doesn't mean tearing everything out for one small mistake, I usually leave it, otherwise it is rip-rip-rip!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I try not to but, flaws make it unique to me :-D


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

If it's for me, and not obvious it stays. If it is obvious or for someone else it goes.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have to go back and fix it.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> I fix it if I find it!


even after it's done. once after first wearing, just couldn't stand knowing it it was there. it was a case of fix it or toss it.


----------



## miatamama (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes I do - if they are only noticeable to me and are not glaring. Having said that, if I can fix it, I do and if it's really noticeable I will rip it.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't know about Indians but I know Shakers and Amish would put an upside down block or something in their quilts because only God is perfect. Personally, I make enough mistakes without even trying. I liked what kaffe Fassett said in 1986, to just leave your mistakes because they add character...so I don't worry too much about them.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Razzle said:


> They always seem to happen. If they aren't too bad, I leave them as design elements. If they are glaring, I fix them, even if I have to rip out a bunch.
> Razzle


i agree :thumbup:


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Colorado knits said:


> Yes I do -- not ugly glaring mistakes, but those I can fix or those that won't really show.
> I was raised by a perfectionist; it's a hard life.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
I'm on my 6th one of these cowls - gorgeous done in DK or Sport wt. The first had a few glaring errors in crossing so it got frogged; the second has one wrong cross near the beginningit's mine and I sewed a tiny button inside it so I know which side to wear towards the back!
The others are fine and actually work up pretty quickly - in a few evenings. This looks complicated but after getting the set-up row correct, one doesn't even need the chart; it's pretty explanatory about moving the K sts and crossing them.


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

The vast majority of the time I rip back and redo and I am always pleased (and proud) that I did. I give myself a mental hug.


----------



## inger32 (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, have you ever looked at a costly old oriental rug? Those things are loaded with "mistakes", which makes them interesting and highly desirable. One side rarely matches the other, with animals etc. sometimes smaller because the weavers ran out of room. Even colors may suddenly change because they ran out of the color they were using. I'm not suggesting that we do the same when we knit a sweater, but some variations created by mistake don't hurt! It's the nature of handmade things. That's what I think.


----------



## inger32 (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, have you ever looked at a costly old oriental rug? Those things are loaded with "mistakes", which makes them interesting and highly desirable. One side rarely matches the other, with animals etc. sometimes smaller because the weavers ran out of room. Even colors may suddenly change because they ran out of the color they were using. I'm not suggesting that we do the same when we knit a sweater, but some variations created by mistake don't hurt! It's the nature of handmade things. That's what I think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

rkr said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I'm on my 6th one of these cowls - gorgeous done in DK or Sport wt. The first had a few glaring errors in crossing so it got frogged; the second has one wrong cross near the beginningit's mine and I sewed a tiny button inside it so I know which side to wear towards the back!
> The others are fine and actually work up pretty quickly - in a few evenings. This looks complicated but after getting the set-up row correct, one doesn't even need the chart; it's pretty explanatory about moving the K sts and crossing them.


That cowl looks good.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Having posted earlier in the thread that I always rectify mistakes that I've noticed, I'm just about to ignore my own rules lol! I am knitting a Christmas jumper as requested by my son in law. I have done the front and a sleeve. I assumed the chart for the back was the same as the front up to the armholes. However, I now see that the rows at the bottom edge start slightly differently. I am just leaving it having done the 44 rows of trees!!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

If it is visible then I fix it. I always feel that I have to do the very best I can no matter who the recipient is. The only time I don't worry about mistakes is when the item is a blanket ant it is going to an animal shelter.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

I leave it makes it more unique


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Razzle said:


> They always seem to happen. If they aren't too bad, I leave them as design elements. If they are glaring, I fix them, even if I have to rip out a bunch.
> Razzle


Same for me. As others say..only errors that interfere with pattern. MY first lace shawl has many errors in it. But between the variegated yarn and the variations in the pattern no one can see them.


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

I will leave a 'humility' mistake in my work unless it's a glaring one that really screws up the pattern. I struggle with being a perfectionist. This is one way that 'very good' is good enough. But I'll only allow one mistake to remain. &#128532;


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

No, but if there's a mistake that doesn't show, I leave it!


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Never, it would drive me crazy. If I see it I have to fix it.


----------



## Sue721 (Feb 17, 2012)

WOW! Lots of us have opinions on this question. The older I get, the more mistakes I tolerate. In my youth I would "fix" or frog every little mistake. Now I only frog or fix if it will endanger the entire project ripping lose or create a huge hole!


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

If it's for me and it won't ruin the piece or if I would be the only one to tell, I leave it. For anyone else, it has to be perfect... which is probably why I take so long to get things done.


----------



## jbent10 (Sep 26, 2014)

My 96 year old friend says that if there is a mistake it is the sign of a hand made project.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

dal craig crawford said:


> Do you allow any flaws in your work?


Not if I can help it.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

dal craig crawford said:


> Do you allow any flaws in your work?


I have banned mistakes :evil: and flaws:twisted: from my work. They are forbidden to come anywhere near it. Now, if they'd only pay attention and stay away. :roll:


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll fix if I notice it in time. . I've frogged many times to start over. But I still don't consider myself a perfectionist. If it can be fudged to fix it and no one knows it's there I wouldn't bother with it. But I'm pretty careful to keep tabs on row counts and I think I go pretty slow. I'd rather do that and catch it than play speedy and have to frog.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

If I catch it soon enough I unknit n fix it or frog back to it. If I have to frog a long way back n i can keep it from bugging me then I leave it. I run alot of lifelines n that makes it much easier to go back for a mistake. My most annoying mistake is mysterious holes. I knit back to them, study them n usually can't figure out how they happened or how to fix them.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

dal craig crawford said:


> Do you allow any flaws in your work?


I don't have the supreme gall to think I can make anything absolutely perfect, whether it's an art sculpture, painting, or sewn or knitted item. I would LIKE it to be so, but I won't do that to myself---fuss and fume over something insignificant to my life. If you look very closely at photos of professionally knitted items you'll see little anomalies in the finished product, a flubbed stitch here and there, and if you knew how fashion photography is really done, you'd know that the item probably doesn't fit that model at all the way you see it in the picture. You might be a bit shocked if you were to walk around behind the model. That said, of course I'll fix anything I can ladder down to, or tink a few stitches, but if I'm too far past and it isn't glaring, it gets to live there and remind me that I'm not God, and I may have a few flaws myself.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

dal craig crawford said:


> Colorado, I was raised a perfectionist too. I don't like mistakes but have decided to leave the ones I find in my current work of art because fixing invokes ripping out a minimum of 272 stitches.


Oh dear, almost don't want to admit it but if I couldn't fix it I would be ripping out all 272 or more stitches!!! A dear lady I know who was a beautiful knitter once told me that putting a mistake in gave the knitted article a personal touch making it like no other. But it really bothers me if I leave one in...Unfortunately.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

Jean Large said:


> A small error stays like it is. If it is noticeable and too far back to fix I just make a duplicate of the error a few more times in the item and call them design elements. I recently made a garter stitch shawl and saw some purl stitches in among the ridges so I just counted rows and duplicated the error repeatedly thru the shawl. Not one person has noticed. If I had left just one error it would have stood out.


That is a clever solution! I like it!


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

Sapphires-n-Purls said:


> I used to get upset when I made a mistake, and would rip out all the way to the beginning if I couldn't figure out how to fix it, and I thought everyone would know I'd done something wrong. Over the years, I realized that nobody will ever know, and I've learned how to fix mistakes. If it is something that will drastically throw the pattern off, I fix it. Otherwise, I don't let it bother me now. If I have too many stitches, I make a decrease; too few stitches, I just make one


Yep. I've done that, too.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

If it is really noticeable I rip out. If not, I go on.
My DH says: "If you can't see it from a 747 don't worry about it!" LOL


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I dont sorry. I remember one time I actually unpicked an entire front of a jumper because there was a mistake in about the first 2 inches. I think that if I can see it someone else may also

Di


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I do not leave mistakes in my knitting and over the years have learned to use a diaper pin size safety pin as a marker. I check what I have knitted and move the diaper pin up so I know that the rows below are okay. It beats finishing and seeing a mistake in the first one or two inches and having to rip the entire project apart.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

What a great idea, thank you for sharing with us.

Di


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Shylinn said:


> My project is MY work of art and as such, may contain variations from a written pattern. I fix things that don't look right to me and leave things that make my project unique. (I have to admit that I fix things that my DH cannot even see, but don't look good to me)


I agree. Most of the time I don't worry about it. However in a lace that it will throw the pattern off generally I frog one or three rows. I try to fix as I go... have had a lot of luck catching the problems before they get in to the frogging stage. One the other hand I am dyslexic and a lefty... so I don't always see the problems others find. I find however that the problem I have is in not casting on the right #'s or forgetting to put in decreases or increases. So if it just won't fit it must be frogged.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> That cowl looks good.


 I think the designer chose a very bland color. I'm currently w/MT & Blue Sky Alpaca Yarns. It seems as if all of my giftees wanted Red shades this year, like this one: deep rich Red tending to have darkened Black fibers mixed in.
I also don't care for the wide gaping neckline so I start on a #4 needle (Top down this time) and move to a #7 at the bottom.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

rkr said:


> I think the designer chose a very bland color. I'm currently w/MT & Blue Sky Alpaca Yarns. It seems as if all of my giftees wanted Red shades this year, like this one: deep rich Red tending to have darkened Black fibers mixed in.
> I also don't care for the wide gaping neckline so I start on a #4 needle (Top down this time) and move to a #7 at the bottom.


Delicious color! The dark shades give it so much character. It's become clear to me that I don't much care for flat solid colors, but the heathered or mixed shades are much more interesting. I often mix in other colors or accents to keep from being bored and boring.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> Delicious color! The dark shades give it so much character. It's become clear to me that I don't much care for flat solid colors, but the heathered or mixed shades are much more interesting.


Me, too! And for some reason the camera isn't capturing the true richness of this shade...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

rkr said:


> I think the designer chose a very bland color. I'm currently w/MT & Blue Sky Alpaca Yarns. It seems as if all of my giftees wanted Red shades this year, like this one: deep rich Red tending to have darkened Black fibers mixed in.
> I also don't care for the wide gaping neckline so I start on a #4 needle (Top down this time) and move to a #7 at the bottom.


I think it was partly the blandness that caught my attention as I am looking for a nice but bland. It does stand out much better in the red though I must say..


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I think it was partly the blandness that caught my attention as I am looking for a nice but bland. It does stand out much better in the red though I must say..


Oh - so sorry, darowill. I didn't mean that tan/beige was blah/bland. I should have stated it as "The pattern would have stood out better in a different shade."

Here's the link:
by WEI S. LEONG DESIGNS
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/latticework-cowl
The designer likes intricate cabling and a number of them are Free Downloads.

I just discovered something that is SUPREMELY funny - look at the 4th pic of the yellow/gold designer's sample, on the Ravelry page. Speaking of mistakes: this couldn't have fit in better!!!
Bobbie R


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

rkr said:


> Oh - so sorry, darowill. I didn't mean that tan/beige was blah/bland. I should have stated it as "The pattern would have stood out better in a different shade."
> 
> Here's the link:
> by WEI S. LEONG DESIGNS
> ...


Must go and have a look. But I am looking something like this for a man for Christmas and wondering if it would work. But it looks so good in the red that I am wondering that as well as I also was planning to do one in a red! But like to do them all different. BTW I didn't take your comment negatively- I was just remarking on how we all perceive things the same way. It would look good in most plain colours (but I wouldn't use a black etc and would likely loose it in the dark yarn. A lot of work to be hardly seen)

Just looked- doubt whether you would pick it up without looking closely and/or made it yourself. If that was mine and I had done a lot more I'm not sure what I woudl have done- I suspect put it aside while I decided what to do-my lazy side would compete with my do it right side on this one. And then never finish it (or forget why it wasn't finished and go and finish it and probably not even notice the mistake next time round!)


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

If I find a mistake, I fix it. I am sure mistakes has been made that I haven't seen.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

cookie68 said:


> If I find a mistake, I fix it. I am sure mistakes has been made that I haven't seen.


This one is rather difficult to tink or correct, as the crosses are made EOR. That's why my first one was frogged. My one crossing mistake on mine is at the very bottom and I wear it toward the back.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Must go and have a look. But I am looking something like this for a man for Christmas and wondering if it would work. But it looks so good in the red that I am wondering that as well as I also was planning to do one in a red! But like to do them all different. BTW I didn't take your comment negatively- I was just remarking on how we all perceive things the same way. It would look good in most plain colours (but I wouldn't use a black etc and would likely loose it in the dark yarn. A lot of work to be hardly seen)
> 
> Just looked- doubt whether you would pick it up without looking closely and/or made it yourself.


There are many different shades of Red and red usually does look good on the men, as much of their clothing tends to be dark (Dress/Work) in the Winter - - or Denim.
I believe this was posted by a purchaser, though I'd still hate to have it showing on my design page. I 'might' as the customer if they could post one of the other side....
I've done all of mine in different colors too. Charcoal, Ivory, 2 Blues, etc. The Charcoal gave the effect of Black but the cables are quite well revealed.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

sherritilstra said:


> That is a clever solution! I like it!


Repeating the mistake: I've done this too. You were smart to not waste your time in the first version. I wear braces on my thumbs to stop over-rotation, due to the decades and decades of hand-work in many fields (awaiting thumb Joint 'replacements'). Health-wise I just cannot afford to stop and rework items that have a mistake. So it's a judgement call on if only I will notice or if it's a glaring error. 
Here's my next endeavor - from Franklin Habit:
Princess Franklin Plaid Collar
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/princess-franklin-plaid-collar
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw13/FEATw13SIT.php
And Franklin is offering it Free!


----------



## knutty for knitting (Sep 20, 2011)

I leave them alone if they are small but if noticeable then I fix it no matter what has be done. 
Dar


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I allow, but Only if it is not apparent.


----------



## mditter (Apr 29, 2013)

Sometimes I rip them out, sometimes I don't. My philosophy is, patterns are just suggestions.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I really get bugged by mistakes. I know no one else sees them, but I do.....unless I don't, then I let them go I guess


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

rkr said:


> There are many different shades of Red and red usually does look good on the men, as much of their clothing tends to be dark (Dress/Work) in the Winter - - or Denim.
> I believe this was posted by a purchaser, though I'd still hate to have it showing on my design page. I 'might' as the customer if they could post one of the other side....
> I've done all of mine in different colors too. Charcoal, Ivory, 2 Blues, etc. The Charcoal gave the effect of Black but the cables are quite well revealed.


Hadn't thought of red for the guy, but your right it could work well. Something else to think about now.
Mayeb the purchaser didn't even realise there was a mistake


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok.... scenario. 35 stitches...a few rows down I count...woops there's 37. Do you frog back or decrease to get back to 35? Or vise-versa. .. too few but count is not way off...do you make one to get your count back? In the scheme of things does this kind of 'fudging' matter?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Suesknits said:


> Ok.... scenario. 35 stitches...a few rows down I count...woops there's 37. Do you frog back or decrease to get back to 35? Or vise-versa. .. too few but count is not way off...do you make one to get your count back? In the scheme of things does this kind of 'fudging' matter?


As its only 35 stitches and a few rows down probably frog the few rows. If 350 I would almost certainly fudge. And if it is a pattern in there than frogging may be required if I can't fudge it otherwise as not as easy to simply add stitches. 
But what it is always impacts. ANd my mood at teh time! For example if I've already been frgogging this or something else I would be more likely to fudge as well as I would be feeling frustrated.
So hows that for an unclear answer?


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm working on a keyhole scarf with fake fur yarn. I keep looking at the sides at about 3 inches up from the beginning. One side doesn't match the other because there is a intention in it. So I look at it. Keep knitting. Look at it. Keep knitting. But today when I looked at it I knew I couldn't stand it so I frogged it. I feel so much better.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Once I find a mistake I fix it or rip it out.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I have dropped stitches, split threads, and made the wrong stitch more times in the last two to three months. Some I can fix easily, others take more work. I have found a loose loop from two threads knitted, and when it is all said and done, it is not noticeable, I leave it if it is too close to the bottom to cause me to have to rip it mostly all out and on the wrong side.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I usually leave it. That is what makes it a unique item. However, if it is really big I will frog it.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

No I have to frog mine until they are perfect. That is why I can't complete anything. I have OCD>


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

My Denise needles came unhooked when I was 1/2 way across the row. As I was capturing them with an f hook the other side let loose. I finally got the stitches back on the needle but that area (K1 P1 ribbing) looks a little "rough". I decided no one notice it but me n that I could ignore it so I left it be. I suppose u just decide whether u can ignore it or not.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Amma B said:


> It depends. I once read that American Indians put a mistake in their work because they believe only God is perfect!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

